# A good day



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

The day started out warm and sunny but weatherman said it would change so after chores i told my son to take the rest of the day and take the kids out for a drive . Hes wanted to check a couple spots for sheds but we've been so busy calving that he hasnt had time .. this is their find from a 1 mile stretch of river banks









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Child labour









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They getting raised properly, great score.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better than what the Easter bunny leaves behind.

They sure seem happy!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That is great thanks for sharing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a great day for them. Nice finds.


----------

